
Show HN: EmojiGenie 🧞‍️ – emoji search with 1-click copy written in React - eugeniub
https://emojigenie.com/
======
eugeniub
I wrote EmojiGenie to teach myself React, and I decided to launch it today on
humanity's most important holiday, World Emoji Day. Let me know what you
think! The source code is available at
[https://github.com/ebelinski/emojigenie-
react](https://github.com/ebelinski/emojigenie-react), please open an issue or
a pull request if you'd like!

~~~
dosy
This is a beautiful project! Well done :)

 _I wanted to paste an emoji but HN rejects those in comments :(_

~~~
eugeniub
Thank you very much! :) I didn't know HN restricts emojis in comments, luckily
I got away with it on my submission title!

------
niledaley
Nice site, the search box might look a little nicer if you set outline: none,
to remove the garish blue border when the input is focused on MacOS.

------
juhq
If you have osx, you can add and search emojis with command
ctrl+command+space.

It's pretty neat!

